# Flying Featherboard



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I purchased the Magswitch Workholding System Starter Kit (Item No. 152625) from the Woodcraft store in Mason, OH in September, 2012. I've used the device several times without incident. While using the featherboard earlier this week, I finished my cut on a pice of plywood on the table saw. Before I could reach across the path of the blade to turn off the saw (a Craftsman 113), the featherboard portion of the workholding system flew right past my face and hit the wall of my shop. Ten of the tabs on the featherboard sheared off, and the base was cracked in two. After regaining my composure after that near miss, I was disappointed that my new safety device almost sent me to the hospital. Of course, I was also disappointed that I now have a nice magnetic base that serves me no purpose.

BTW, the magnetic base did not move, so it was firmly secured to the cast iron table. It was mounted ahead of the blade and not within the blade's edge. What did I do wrong?

Looks like I need to order another $17 or so part from Woodcraft . . .

UPDATE-I contacted Woodcraft about my incident with the Magswitch feather board. Even after having admitted that it was my fault, and offering to pay for the replacement part, Woodcraft shipped me a replacement part at no charge and without shipping charges. Just wanted to add to the good customer service stories about Woodcraft.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I would look into having either the manufacturer or Woodcraft replace the possibly defective unit. I would "retrace" my steps/setup to figure out IF I did something wrong (Blade alignment, fence alignment, etc.). If I felt I did a proper setup, then I would have to place blame on the unit.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

How did the saw blade come in contact w/ the feather board?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I have never worked with the system. Just took a look at it. Looks like the featherboard snaps into the magswitch anchored base and is not anchored itself. Depending on the quality of the pins and the sturdiness of the seating, I can see where it could possibly loosen up due to friction of the board and get carried into the blade. I am not too impressed with how this thing attaches.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

FWIW, I would never trust something held by magnets as a safety device.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Nitewalker, these magnets are STRONG. I have a miter slot feather board. No matter how tightly I wind those knobs to secure it, I can wiggle it free if I try hard enough. The Mag switch, when engaged, is impossible to move.

Don, did it actually make contact with the blade?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Featherboard mounted "ahead" of the blade???
Does that mean that the blade was on the far side and past the blade, or in front (operator side) of the blade?

Your terminology was not clear to my old brain.
Bill


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Mea culpa.

I went in the shop this morning to sharpen a few chisels with my Veritas Honing Guide and I found an unfamiliar fastener packet in that box. Turns out, that packet contains the screws to hold down the Magswitch feather board.

I wanted to send this out as an UPDATE to my forum posting so that Magswitch doesn't take a "hit" for my stupidity. To all who read my posting, you can also be aware that I am a dumba$$, and Magswitch is not responsible for my oopserator error.

Thanks to all who responded. I'll offer one caveat: Don't discard the instructions and included hardware until you read the instructions! It almost cost me dearly!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

glad it all worked out.


----------



## don1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

Kudos to you for admitting your error. I work with people, and know some in my personal life that would never admit they made a mistake, and would have let others think Magswitch had a problem with their product.

Thanks for pointing out about the screws. Maybe it'll save someone else (heck, maybe me) from making the same mistake.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I use the Magswitch systems for a number of things, and when I saw the comment that they appear to be snapped in place, I did wonder if you had attached all the screws.

It is a pain when you want to switch the jig around, but I always have all the screws attached on my jigs.

I have found the magnets hold much better than clamps that seem to vibrate loose, and to me, that seems like it would create a much more dangerous issue - clamp falls off, featherboard is loose on the table, etc.

Glad it wasn't more serious!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

UPDATE-I contacted Woodcraft about my incident with the Magswitch feather board. Even after having admitted that it was my fault, and offering to pay for the replacement part, Woodcraft shipped me a replacement part at no charge and without shipping charges. Just wanted to add to the good customer service stories about Woodcraft.

Thanks again to all who replied to this thread.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Good for you! A stand up guy gets great customer service!!! There is hope for this world after all.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I think it says a great deal about character in both directions. Good CS from a company and I am sure they appreciated someone acknowledging their own error and not blaming them for a brief error in judgement. I had a similar experience with Highland woodworking supplies. I purchased a chisel set from them and burnt the small 1/8th chisel due to my inexperience with the sharpening system I was using. I inquired about how to get a replacement, told them my story, and wanted to know if I could just purchase a single chisel. They sent me a new one, no postage, no cost.

Stories like yours are encouraging. We all make goofs, wise folks learn from them. And it helps to let people know that acknowledging our errors makes for better craftsman and better people. And that those traits are sometimes rewarded.


----------

